# JBL ferropol



## Savi_g (28 Mar 2021)

Hi guys
I thought I’d ask about jbl’s ferropol.  Now...regardless of wether or not it’s very good (although I’d love to hear your suggestions, thoughts and advice on a plant fert I can overdose without breaking the bank) I noticed that JBL now do a 625ml weekly fert. Because of the size of my tank and adopting the x3 dosing +co2, I can’t actually go a full week without having to buy another refill.  I started to look for a 5ltr tank which I found but also noticed there was a much cheaper version, still JBL only the bottle is bright blue?  The labelling still seems to read the same and without buying it I’m having trouble seeing if there’s any difference. The only difference I can see is the new refill ferropol is labelled as pro flora and dark green. Theres a 5ltr tank that’s  ALSO  green but as I said, there’s also a seemingly identically named version (minus the “pro flora”) that’s blue. Comes in all the same sizes apart from the new 625ml refill pack.   But are they the same product?
 I know George farmer promotes the all in one ferropol refill (the pro flora packaging) so I trust in its fert impact but I don’t want to go buying a 5ltr ferropol that’s a lesser quality with less nutrients and there for less impact.  The green 5ltr is around £55 but I’ve found the blue 5Ltr for £40!!??   Does the pro floral mean it’s led tested??  Would the blue version not be suitable for leds?  I’m a bit lost with this one 😆


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Mar 2021)

Savi_g said:


> The green 5ltr is around £55 but I’ve found the blue 5Ltr for £40!!??


Thus the invention of EI.
Why not save yourself a bundle and simply buy generic powders here=> *Gardens Direct*
A few grams mixed in water will give you a mix 10X more powerful than ferrolpol could every dream of being, or save yourself time and energy and simply grab a pinch between thumb and forefinger and add directly to the tank 2X per week, with no muss, no fuss.

Cheers,


----------



## Savi_g (28 Mar 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> Thus the invention of EI.
> Why not save yourself a bundle and simply buy generic powders here=> *Gardens Direct*
> A few grams mixed in water will give you a mix 10X more powerful than ferrolpol could every dream of being, or save yourself time and energy and simply grab a pinch between thumb and forefinger and add directly to the tank 2X per week, with no muss, no fuss.
> 
> Cheers,


Mostly because I feel I’m not at the level where I know what I’m pinching and how much to pinch.


----------



## Wookii (28 Mar 2021)

Savi_g said:


> Mostly because I feel I’m not at the level where I know what I’m pinching and how much to pinch.



Clives suggestion is, ofcourse, spot on. However if you want something more prescriptive as a beginner, you can simply buy a dry salts starter kit from Aquarium Plant Food UK, which will include simple instructions for making up your own ferts:






						Ei Starter Kit 2 with Spoons - Fertilisers
					

If you're wanting to start Ei dosing or PMDD and not sure where to start, this is the right package for you. You get all you need, all you need to do, is pop them in the bottle and mix, whatever mixture you are creating, you will get plenty of dry salts




					www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk


----------



## Savi_g (28 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> Clives suggestion is, ofcourse, spot on. However if you want something more prescriptive as a beginner, you can simply buy a dry salts starter kit from Aquarium Plant Food UK, which will include simple instructions for making up your own ferts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that’s a great start and OF COURSE I want to be the all knowing gods that you guys are but..I opened that page and didn’t have a clue really.   If it’s not too much to ask, would it be as simple as someone suggesting a shopping list I could take to that page and a beginners safe recipe?   Because following instructions I can do but at the moment, my limited time being as it is, being able to sit down and learn about every nutrient then figure out how much I’d need, see the effects and find out if I’ve gone wrong from the get go a month down the line after dead fish and/or plants is not only going to be hard but terrifying!   Maybe that’s a lot to ask being so new to the community but it may be as simple as “follow this link” or someone posting a list they’ve had for years now.


----------



## Savi_g (28 Mar 2021)

Ok! Brilliant.  Although I’m not sure if the jit covers everything I’ll need as a all in one it definitely seems as if I get a lot of what I’m already doing, for a lot less and I can actually be more hands on with what’s going into my tank so thanks!  Again!   I’m saying that a lot on here but this seemed to be not only be exactly what I was asking for but will also be the next learning steps to fill y nights with.  I noticed some of the refill packs are out of stock though.   Hopefully with the lockdown drifting away but by bit all of these markets can get back to how they no doubt were.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Mar 2021)

APFUK is a great starter kit for the money, I started with it. Then if/when you want to tweak things a little further we have the IFC Calculator, but a little intense if new to the hobby.


----------



## Savi_g (29 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> APFUK is a great starter kit for the money, I started with it. Then if/when you want to tweak things a little further we have the IFC Calculator, but a little intense if new to the hobby.


That was the first thing I read, it’s actually what brought me here. (The Barr report). But like I said it was obviously so clearly the best way forward that I couldn’t ignore it yet too much for me to really get a grasp on at the moment. Being able to fully understand the Ei and put it into practice, being able to NOTICE the results no matter how small and knowing how to tweak it for my own tank was the end goal the moment I found the EI but like I said it’s just a bit much for me at the moment.  But I’ll definitely check that, thank you Zeus. You seem to be coming to the rescue a lot in here 😂   That’s 2/2 for me already.  Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


Savi_g said:


> If it’s not too much to ask, would it be as simple as someone suggesting a shopping list I could take to that page and a beginners safe recipe?





Zeus. said:


> APFUK is a great starter kit for the money,


I'd start there as well.  The real advantage of dry salts is that they work out a lot cheaper than any <"commercial liquid fertilisers">. 

When a soluble compound goes into solution it becomes "ions", and it is only then that it becomes available to the plant.  Every ion of an element is the same, every potassium ion (K+)  is the same as every other potassium ion, <"there aren't special potassium ions in "ADA Brighty K">.

Plants need all of the fourteen elements required for plant growth, just in widely varying amounts.

The problem with <"fertilisers designed for terrestrial plants"> is often they include ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) or urea (CO(NH2)2), because they just add nitrogen (N) and you get a "_lot of bang for your buck_". The problem is that this ammonia (NH3) is toxic to fish and shrimps.

We can substitute potassium nitrate (KNO3) for other nitrogen containing compounds because it contains both potassium (K+) and nitrate (NO3-). Nitrate isn't toxic to fish until we reach levels in the hundreds of ppm.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John q (29 Mar 2021)

Well like you I'm not an "all-knowing god" and like you, I was apprehensive about switching to dry ferts. However, I followed the link that wookii referred to and found mixing the fertiliser very easy.

Below is a pic of how to mix and dose it, I don't dose the full 10ml per 50l because I don't inject co2. These instructions also come on a card with the kit, and the bags are labelled with chemical contents.

I'd say if you can make a cup of tea, then you can mix dry ferts


----------



## Savi_g (30 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> Well like you I'm not an "all knowing god" and like you I was apriencive about switching to dry ferts. However I followed the link that wookii referred to and found mixing the fertiliser very easy.
> 
> Below is a pic of how to mix and dose it, I don't dose the full 10ml per 50l because I don't inject co2. These instructions also come on a card with the kit, and the bags are labelled with chemical contents.
> 
> ...


Yeah I watched a few videos.  Dead easy. Looking forward to giving it a go and until then I’ll just keep reading for homework.  Thanks guys again


----------



## Hanuman (30 Mar 2021)

Use RO water, not tap water for making your ferts.


----------

